# Chemotherapy Infusion Coding



## sheiladarnell (Feb 15, 2012)

I would appreciate any advice re: proper chemotherapy infusion coding.  
Scenario: medications thru one single port, in physician ofc setting.
Start time - 1330 Stop Time 1700
Anzmet (antiemetic) 100mg IV 
Start time - 1345 Stop Time 1700
Decadron (steroidal drug) 10 mg
Start time - 1400 Stop Time 1700
Cisplatin (cancer drug)  30 mg IV
Start time - 1400 Stop Time 1700
Mannitol (osmotic diuretic agent) 12.5 gm IV
Start time 1400 Stop Time 17:00
Magnesium 4 meq IV
Start time 1700 Stop time 1700 (I suspect this stop time is an error)
Fluorouracil (Chemotherapy drug)  500 mg. 

I understand the Cisplatin should be the initial infusion code as the Chemo admin code and 96413 would cover the 1st hr.  Then +96415, 3 units to cover the remaining time. I am thinking I use 96417 to bill for the other cancer drug Fluoroaracil as a sequential infusion  Where I become confused is with the Mannitol and Magnesim running concurrently (96365 & 96368?) and then I am not sure how to code the Anzmet and decadron?   

 THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! I am very confused!


----------

